# Neuen Gaming-Pc zusammenstellen!



## Milock (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Community, 
ich bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen PC zusammen zu stellen, nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob des so passt oder ob es billigere varianten gibt.
Hab mir beim one einen zusammen gestellt:
ONE Computer Shop
(Betriebssystem Win 7 Home Premium hab ich schon)
Grafikkarte: Hier hab ich mich gefragt amd oder nvidia hab bei dieser einstellung die nividia rein gestellt aber die 670.
Soundkarte: bin ich mir überhaupt nicht schlüssig vll. reicht die creative soundkarte auch..

und bei denn anderen komponenten lass ich mich gerne von etwas besseren belehren.

würd mich um eine baldige antwort freuen  

in diesem sinne schon mal danke im vorraus


----------



## target2804 (17. Dezember 2012)

In meiner Signatur ist ein link. Guide:informationen zur kaufberatung. Den bitte ausfüllen und hier Posten. Danke sehr.


----------



## Milock (17. Dezember 2012)

@ der Rechner soll für alle gängigen shooter sowie mmog games und co. in ultra-auflösung zu verwenden sein sowie zur bild und foto bearbeitung abunzu. 
Bildschirm: 24zoll fullhd hab im moment diesen in erwägung gezogen oder gibts preiswerte alternativen?


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend, willkommen im Forum, 

Zu deinen Fragen:
- wenn man deinem Link folgt, erhält man einen leeren Warenkorb. 
- Wir groß ist dein Budget? 
- Was möchtest du mit dem PC machen? Nur Spielen oder auch Videos konvertieren o.Ä.? 

Generell wird hier im Forum empfohlen, einen PC selbst zusammenzubauen, da man so meist günstiger wegkommt und man sicher sein kann, dass nur hochwertige Teile verbaut sind. Bei Fertig-PCs von der Stange wird z. B. oft am Netzteil und am Mainboard gespart. Traust du dir den Zusammenbau zu? Notfalls gibt es hier im Forum eine Liste mit Ansprechpartnern, die eventuell bei dir vorbeischauen und beim Zusammenbau helfen. Habe grade aber keinen Link da, da ich vom Smartphone aus schreibe. 

MfG


----------



## Milock (17. Dezember 2012)

ok.
1. also unter 1700€ wäre schon super je billiger desto besser versteht sich 
2. Rechner, Bildschirm, Tastatur sowie Maus
4. Ich kann es selber auch zusammenbauen nur bin ich was bios ect. einstellen angeht aufn stand 0
5. Es ist kein Monitor vorhanden, würde so auf zoll größe 24 gehen.
6. BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, AS3.... sowie video, bild und cad bearbeitungen.
7. übertakten gerne nur kenn ich mich nicht aus wie nötige,sicher und des komplett zum hanthaben ist.
8. ne ssd auf jedenfall wie oben schon erwähnt win7 hab ich schon ansonsten kann ich von one auch abweiche
da bin ich offen.


----------



## target2804 (17. Dezember 2012)

Gehe erneut auf einen link in meiner Signatur. Und zwar "Leitfaden: die richtige Konfiguration für mich finden".
Dort navigierst du in die Rubrik "Rendering/Gaming PCs mit OC" und wählst ein System mit i7 3770K. 
Poste das ganze nochmals hier.


----------



## Milock (17. Dezember 2012)

Guten Abend,

sorry übernimmt er nicht dann hald so:
ZUB Zusatzinfo Falls erwünscht, bitte auswählen
- PC Gehäuse Thermaltake Armor Revo Big Tower mit Seitenfenster (Schwarz)	+ 29.99EUR
- PC Prozessor 1155 + 775 Intel Core i7-3770K 4x 3,5 GHz	+ 49.99EUR
- PC Kühler Alpenföhn K2 (S775/S1155/AM3/AM3+)	+ 69.99EUR
- PC Arbeitsspeicher 16384MB DDR3 Corsair XMS 3 Dual Channel 1600MHz (2x 8GB)	+ 19.99EUR
- PC Grafikkarte PCI-E 2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 670 Gainward Phantom, 2x DVI, 1x HDMI	+ 124.99EUR
- PC Mainboard 775 + 1155 Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H (Chipsatz: Z77/ATX)	+ 39.99EUR
- PC 1. Festplatte 256GB SATA III Samsung 830 Series SSD	+ 99.99EUR
- PC 2. Festplatte 1000 GB SATA III, 7200upm	+ 64.99EUR
- PC 1. Laufwerk Blu-Ray Brenner + DVD Brenner Combo Laufwerk incl. Ultimate Blu Spiele Bundle	+ 64.99EUR
- PC 2. Laufwerk Falls erwünscht, bitte auswählen
- PC Netzteil 700 Watt BeQuiet Netzteil (Empfehlung! Sehr leise)	+ 39.99EUR
- PC Card Reader 3.5 Zoll/8.9 cm 16/1 Card Reader	+ 10.00EUR
- PC Soundkarte Asus Xonar DG PCI	+ 29.99EUR
- PC TV Karten Falls erwünscht, bitte auswählen
- ZUB Windows Betriebssystem Falls erwünscht, bitte auswählen
- ZUB Garantie Inklusive 12 Monate Hersteller Garantie
- ZUB Service Pakete Inklusive 6 Monate Pickup & Return, Technischer Support
denn zusammenbau trau ich mir zu nur wie oben geschrieben ist bios nird meine stärke.


----------



## target2804 (17. Dezember 2012)

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M4A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
1150euro


----------



## Nishino (17. Dezember 2012)

Die Konfig von target ist für deine Zwecke optimal! Wegen Monitoren z.B. ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU oder Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU oder LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU.

Wegen Bios musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, das ist alles ganz harmlos. Das Übertakten auch.


----------



## soth (17. Dezember 2012)

Für Bildbearbeitung eher den Dell als den Asus.
Gehäuse ist natürlich immer Geschmacksache, da müsstest du dir selbst eins aussuchen...


----------



## KaiTorben (17. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> 1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
> 1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
> 1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M4A1600C9)
> ...



Sieht Top aus


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Dezember 2012)

für 60€ mehr gibts ne doppelt so grosse ssd: OCZ Agility 3 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (AGT3-25SAT3-240G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Milock (17. Dezember 2012)

hu danke für die schnellen antworten.
erst mal Bildschirm: den asus hab ich auch schon angeschaut hab aber diesen Samsung gesehen. Was sagt ihr zu dem?    
Samsung S24B370H - Preis ab €209,99 - CHIP Online 
Tastatur & Maus: bei der Tastatur hab ich was bei amazon gefunden, was sagt ihr zu diesen 2?
Roccat Isku Illuminated Gaming Tastatur mit USB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Cyborg 43107G V.7 Tastatur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
für die Maus wurde mir diese empfohlen ist aber recht teuer: 
Mad Catz M.M.O. 7 Gaming Maus, 6400 dpi, PC und MAC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
PC: also erst mal bei ONE einen zu bestellen ist zu teuer ect. hab ich des richtig verstanden?
ihr meint jetzt geizhals?


----------



## Milock (17. Dezember 2012)

Thermaltake Armor Revo mit Sichtfenster (VO200M1W2N) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland tower weise noch nicht genau..
Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) ab                       €290,39
Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1000GB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX) ab €62,06
http://geizhals.de/795106
--> oder die Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) ??
Corsair XMS3 Dominator Platinum DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMD16GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
beim lüfter denke mal muss es nicht der 700 watt wie bei one sein. reicht der 480 watt wie oben oder 500 irgendwas?
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Laufwerk: sollte ein bluray brenner sein 
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gainward GeForce GTX 680 Phantom, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (2517) ab €442,06
habs jetzt mal so zusammengestellt lass mich aber gerne des besseren belehren.


----------



## Nishino (17. Dezember 2012)

target hatte doch schon eine Konfig genannt, die lohnt sich am meisten fürs Geld. Die GTX680 ist keine gute Wahl, kostet zu viel und bringt nur marginal mehr als ne 670er.

Bzgl. Maus würde ich zu einer Razer (Deathadder bspw.) greifen, die sind weitaus günstiger und bieten trotzdem ne Menge für ihr Geld.


----------



## KaiTorben (17. Dezember 2012)

Milock schrieb:


> Thermaltake Armor Revo mit Sichtfenster (VO200M1W2N) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland tower weise noch nicht genau..
> Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K) ab                       €290,39
> Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Western Digital Caviar Blue 1000GB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX) ab €62,06
> ...



Verbesserungsvorschläge:
CPU: i5-3570k
HDD: die seagate
RAM: Corsair Vemgeance LP 8 GB
CPU-Kühler: wad ist mit 480/500/700 Watt???
                    Der K2 ist ganz gut
GraKa: AMD 7970 Gigabyte


----------



## mr.4EvEr (17. Dezember 2012)

sowohl die Caviar Blue als auch die Barracuda sind top Festplatten, vom  Armor habe ich noche keine Testberichte gelesen, die Thermaltake sind  aber Kühltechnisch sehr gut (nur die Optik gefällt den meisten eher  nicht so gut.
Hier noch ein paar weitere Gehäusevorschläge: 
Wozu brauchst du nen Dominatorram? Ich würde zu nem günstigerem Ram greifen, der Dominatorram wäre was für Extrem-Übertakter PCs + Sockel 2011 
Welche Programme willst du nützen? Bei einfachen CAD Anwendungen wären 16gb überflüssig.
Bei 16gb: 2x https://geizhals.de/801919 (65€  )
Bei 8gb: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das Board passt, der K2 ist sehr gut, wenns n bisschen günstiger werden soll, kann man den Brocken oder den Macho HR-02 nehmen.
Der Lüfter hat keine 700watt das ist ein Netzteil 
Beim Netzteil würde ich das nehmen: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bei der SSD: Die SSD 840 ist zwar nicht ganz so schnell, aber zu dem Preis u. deinem Budget muss man schon überlegen, obs nicht sinnvoll wäre n 512gb Monster einzubauen 
Samsung 840 Series Basic interne SSD-Festplatte 500GB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Die Crucial M4 256gb bei MM (129€) wird warsch. restlos ausverkauft sein...

Hier noch ein paar (Kategorie aggressiv  )Gehäusevorschläge: 
Cooler Master HAF922 schwarz (RC-922M-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master HAF XM (RC-922XM-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master HAF932 Advanced (RC-932-KKN5-GP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master HAF X schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-942-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper (SGC-5000-KKN1-GP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master CM Storm Stryker mit Sichtfenster (SGC-5000W-KWN1-GP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermaltake Overseer RX-I mit Sichtfenster (VN700M1W2N) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Antec Nine Hundred Two V3 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (0761345-15924-1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KaiTorben (17. Dezember 2012)

Warum bitte eine 500 GB SSD???


----------



## Ironix12 (17. Dezember 2012)

Bei der Crucial bei MM muss man gucken ich hab am Samstag noch eine gekriegt.Wenn ein MM bei dir in der Nähe ist, aufjedenfall gucken fahren!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (17. Dezember 2012)

KaiTorben schrieb:


> Warum bitte eine 500 GB SSD???


 
Das sind nur Vorschläge, u. bei dem Preis kann man über nen Kauf nachdenken, der ideale Deal wäre jedoch die Crucial bei MM


----------



## Ironix12 (17. Dezember 2012)

ja be manchen sind noch restbestände da


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

okey also:
@ Nishino: ja hat er war ja auch ein vorschlag seinerseits ich hab mich im moment hald mit diesen oder ähnlich bauteilen von den one pc beschäftigt.
 die Maus spricht mir nicht so zu sorry.


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

KaiTorben schrieb:


> Verbesserungsvorschläge:
> CPU: i5-3570k
> HDD: die seagate
> RAM: Corsair Vemgeance LP 8 GB
> ...



wieso die i5? dachte i7 wäre besser?
und warum die seagate?
ram würde ich gerne 16 gb. habe hersteller hab ich keine ahnung?
cpu: sorry war tipp fehler meinte netzteil.
k2 hat mir sehr gut gefahlen ist das schon mal ein bauteil das ich abhacken kann??
graka: amd oder nvidea was ist der unterschied zur 670/ 680?


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> sowohl die Caviar Blue als auch die Barracuda sind top Festplatten, vom  Armor habe ich noche keine Testberichte gelesen, die Thermaltake sind  aber Kühltechnisch sehr gut (nur die Optik gefällt den meisten eher  nicht so gut.
> Hier noch ein paar weitere Gehäusevorschläge:
> Wozu brauchst du nen Dominatorram? Ich würde zu nem günstigerem Ram greifen, der Dominatorram wäre was für Extrem-Übertakter PCs + Sockel 2011
> Welche Programme willst du nützen? Bei einfachen CAD Anwendungen wären 16gb überflüssig.
> ...


 
kenn als festplatte nur die western digital??
wegen gehäuse schau ich mir durch.
denn hab ich schnell bei geitzhals gesucht keine ahnung was das dominatooram aussagt.
würde gerne 16gb nehmen ich weiß 8gb reichen im moment leicht aus aber trotzdem?
würdet ihr mir diese empfehlen oder gibts andre vorschläge im vergleich zu meiner zuletzt geschriebenen?
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M1A1600C10) ab €32,99
ja sorry schreibfehler, natürlich netzteil
wegen dem netzteil, wenn die 480w leicht reichen gerne, nur wenn ich mal was hinzufüge festplatten ect. sollte es nicht auf hochturen laufen?
okeyy, also mir reicht die für ne ssd die 256gb so übertreiben will ich eitz auch nird soll ja billiger und nicht teuerer als wie bei one werden!
die crucial m4 sagt mir garnix ist die im moment schnellste ssd?


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

Habs mal soweit zusammengeschrieben wie ihr es bis jetzt meint:
1.	Netzteil: be quiet straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3
http://geizhals.de/677396
2.	Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz Dimm 8Gb 
https://geizhals.de/801919
3.	1. Festplatte: Crucial m4 oder samsung 840 serie
4.	2. Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
http://geizhals.de/686480
5.	Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. wenns von Tower her geht wenn nicht Alpenföhn K2
http://geizhals.de/686651
6.	Gehäuse:
7.	My. : Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Dezember 2012)

Als CPU Kühler reicht ein TR Macho, der ist allerdings 162 mm hoch. Da musst du schauen ob er ins Gehäuse passt. Ansonsten sieht das schon ganz gut aus.


----------



## KaiTorben (18. Dezember 2012)

Milock schrieb:


> wieso die i5? dachte i7 wäre besser?
> und warum die seagate?
> ram würde ich gerne 16 gb. habe hersteller hab ich keine ahnung?
> cpu: sorry war tipp fehler meinte netzteil.
> ...



1) in spielen gibt es keinen unterschied
2) die seagate ist schnell und leise
3) wenn du unbedingt 16gb haben musst, von mir aus, aber dann nimm cordair vengeance lp
4) das 480 w nt ist gut
Det k2 ist overpowered, der mavho reicht auch. 
Die AMd 7970 ist imho die svhnellste single-gpu karte, deshalb die.


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

okey also @ ich 888: okey such mir gleich noch ein gehäuse aus.
@ Kaitorben: dann nim ich die Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) wenn ihr das sagt  Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
wegen i7.. würde schon gerne behalten? 
3. wär schon super 16 gb. ist bei dennen ein unterschied? 
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C9)
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 8GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M1A1600C10)
oder gleich? bzw. meinste die?
4. mh okey mir würde aber bisl mehr besser gefahlen?500 irgendwas??
okey dann nehm ich denn macho.
achso also sagt ihr alle amd 7970 und nicht 670 bzw. 680?


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

also wegen gehäuse würd ich des gerne nehmen würde da der TR Macho reinpassen?
Thermaltake Armor Revo mit Sichtfenster (VO200M1W2N)
https://geizhals.de/725906


----------



## Adi1 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja, dort passt der Macho rein.


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

so schauts jetzte aus:
1.	Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)
http://geizhals.de/677397
2.	Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-..
https://geizhals.de/860642
3.	1. Festplatte: Crucial m4 oder samsung 840 serie
4.	2. Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
5.	Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A BW
https://geizhals.de/830474
6.	Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor Revo mit Sichtfenster (VO200M1W2N)
https://geizhals.de/725906
7.	My. : Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)

oder was ist der unterschied zu diesem netzteil? be quiet! System Power S6 80Plus 550W ATX 2.2 (S6-SYS-UA-550W/BN091)
wenns möglich ist würd ich gerne diese woche noch bestellen  und es fehlt ja nicht mehr viel


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

@ Adi1 okey gut. was meinst du amd 7970 oder nividea 670 680?


----------



## Adi1 (18. Dezember 2012)

Diese könntest Du nehmen 1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD).


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Die HD7970 ist ein paar % schneller, besser übertaktbar und zieht mehr Strom unter Last als die GTX 670.

Die GTX 670 bietet PhysX, was aber nur von wenigen Spielen unterstützt wird.

Die GTX 680 lohnt nicht vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, die ist nur ~10-15% schneller als die GTX 670.


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

achso okey also ich vertrau euch etz einfach. Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

beim arbeitsspeicher was ist der unterschied von den oben geschriebenen und der corsair XMS 3 Dual Channel?


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Beim XMS3 mit 1600MHz ist die Spannung zu hoch (1,65Volt). Intel empfiehlt aber 1,5 Volt (±5%).


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Dezember 2012)

das thermaltake armor revo ist im grunde nur ein leicht verändertes tt overseer rx-1 https://geizhals.de/672440 und kostet 30€ mehr als das


----------



## KaiTorben (18. Dezember 2012)

Beim NT reicht die 480 Watt version, der Rechner wird keine 300 Watt unte rlast ziehen.


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> das thermaltake armor revo ist im grunde nur ein leicht verändertes tt overseer rx-1 https://geizhals.de/672440 und kostet 30€ mehr als das



hab ich gesehen aber der teuere gefällt mir besser.


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

KaiTorben schrieb:


> Beim NT reicht die 480 Watt version, der Rechner wird keine 300 Watt unte rlast ziehen.



ja ich weiß will aber für die Zukunft bisl was größeres könnt ihr da ein Ca. 550 Watt großes Netzteil enfehlen oder eins von denn letzten beiden die ich geschrieben habe?


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Beim XMS3 mit 1600MHz ist die Spannung zu hoch (1,65Volt). Intel empfiehlt aber 1,5 Volt (±5%).



heißt also die ich bei der letzten Zusammenfassung geschrieben haben passen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Dezember 2012)

Nimm das E9 480 Watt, das reicht. Was in 5 Jahren ist, weiß niemand. Dann tauschst du das Netzteil ja sowieso, weil es dann wahrscheinlich wesentlich bessere Modelle gibt.


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Milock schrieb:


> heißt also die ich bei der letzten Zusammenfassung geschrieben haben passen?



Ja, die passen.


Ein 480 Watt Netzteil reicht völlig aus, der Trend geht auf Grund kleinerer Fertigungstechniken zu sparsamerer Hardware. Aber wenn Du ein wirklich gutes Netzteil kaufen willst: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

okay dann nehm ich des 550.
sorry ich888 aber will mehr haben  ist nird böse gemeint. danke trotzdem für deinen rad.
so ok fehlt jetzt noch was? 
wegen Bildschirm? denn asus hab ich schon sehr oft gehört schau ich mir später nochmal an. was haltet von denn Samsung? wo soll ich die Sachen kaufen? bei geitshals oder Hardwareversand? amazon etc? welche Tastatur könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

geizhals ist ein Preisvergleichs-Portal, kein Shop 

Du kannst mal bei hardwareversand oder mindfactory schauen, die sind recht günstig.

Monitor kannst Du z.B. einen von diesen nehmen: Produktvergleich 

Oder soll es ein 27" sein?


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

How-To:
So kauft man richtig: 
Geizhals=> Produkt suchen=> Wunschliste erstellen=> Den/ die (bei zwei Anbietern ist man meist am besten dran: Versand kommt ja auch dazu) billigsten Anbieter finden=> Über die angezahlt Links den Shop betreten(vorallem, wenn man über HWV bestellt, da spart man in der Summe ein paar Euro )=> Bestellen!


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

Milock schrieb:


> ja ich weiß will aber für die Zukunft bisl was größeres könnt ihr da ein Ca. 550 Watt großes Netzteil enfehlen oder eins von denn letzten beiden die ich geschrieben habe?


 
Vergiss das mit der Zukunft.
Ihr immer mit dem Zukunfts Unsinn.


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

Selbst Computer Hardware lebt in der Gegenwart *wer hätte das gedacht?*


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> geizhals ist ein Preisvergleichs-Portal, kein Shop
> 
> Du kannst mal bei hardwareversand oder mindfactory schauen, die sind recht günstig.
> 
> ...



hab ich mir schon gedacht 
ich weiß noch nird so recht 24 oder 27 Zoll


----------



## KaiTorben (18. Dezember 2012)

Milock schrieb:


> okay dann nehm ich des 550.
> sorry ich888 aber will mehr haben



Bevor du 50 € zum fenster rauswirfst kannst sie vesser mit geben. Ich schick fit 'ne PN


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Selbst Computer Hardware lebt in der Gegenwart *wer hätte das gedacht?*



Ich weiß  ist irgendwie eggo


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

Das BeQuiet! S... P... E9 480W CM ist von der P/L aber besser, das P10 ist nicht viel besser


----------



## KaiTorben (18. Dezember 2012)

Sag ich ja


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Das BeQuiet! S... P... E9 480W CM ist von der P/L aber besser, das P10 ist nicht viel besser



mh... Du willst noch bloß das ich des nimm P ne scherz ähm überleg ich mir noch bestell nach der Arbeit  wegen der ssd wie viel Unterschied ist von der 840 und der anderen? siehe letzte zusammenfassung.
hab vorhin paar Threats gelesen ob 7970hp oder 670/680 wegen leistung/wärme irgend ein flackern ka ect. im vergleich jetzt bin ich wieder unschlüssig?


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

ok ihr habt gewonnen. des 480watt Netzteil hof es reicht


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Dezember 2012)

Milock schrieb:


> welche Tastatur könnt ihr mir empfehlen?



die hier:  Saitek Cyborg V.7 Keyboard, USB, DE (CCB43107G0B2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

eins habe noch vergessen ein bluray Laufwerk mit Brenner? evt. karten lesegerät noch? Tastatur?


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> das P10 ist nicht viel besser


 
Das habe ich jetzt mal überlesen.


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> die hier:  Saitek Cyborg V.7 Keyboard, USB, DE (CCB43107G0B2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



 die hatte ich schon im warenkorb
 gut. Bildschirm?


----------



## target2804 (18. Dezember 2012)

ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KaiTorben (18. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das habe ich jetzt mal überlesen.



Hat doch nur diese Crossload-Schwäche


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

KaiTorben schrieb:


> Hat doch nur diese Crossload-Schwäche



was für schwäche?


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

KaiTorben schrieb:


> Hat doch nur diese Crossload-Schwäche


 
Das P10 ist dem E9 schon überlegen. Immerhin ist es eine Generation weiter.


----------



## KaiTorben (18. Dezember 2012)

Darf ich zitieren? 

Was ist Crossload?


Threshold schrieb:


> Da werden die 12 volt Schienen maximal belastet und die 5 und 3,3 Volt Leitungen gar nicht belastet. Das Ergebnis zeigt wie gut ein Netzteil für aktuelle Anforderungen ausgelegt ist denn heutige Hardware wird praktisch ausschließlich nur noch über die 12 Volt Leitungen versorgt -- eben PCIe und 24/8 Pin. Einzig Laufwerke brauchen noch die kleineren Spannungen.


----------



## target2804 (18. Dezember 2012)

Crossload-Test besteht das P10 doch mit links. Oder redest du vom E9?


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

Du erklärst aber jetzt nur was Crossload ist und nicht wieso das Straight die Schwäche hat. 
Da solltest du den anderen Posts auch noch zitieren.


----------



## target2804 (18. Dezember 2012)

> Natürlich haben wir auch einen *Crossloading-Test* durchgeführt, in  diesem Fall sah der so aus, das wir bei 100% Systemlast zusätzlich 10  bis 12 Ampere über die +3,3 Volt Leitung abgerufen haben. Das Gleiche  haben wir über die +5 Volt Schiene wiederholt, auch hier zeigte sich das  Netzteil stabilitätstechnisch unbeeindruckt. Lediglich elektronische  Surrgeräusche offenbarten in einem Hörabstand von ca. 20cm, das wir das  Netzteil über Gebühr beanspruchten. Ein Extremtest mit 12 Ampere sowohl  über die 3,3 Volt als auch über die 5 Volt Schiene änderte an der  Situation nichts. Überbewerten sollte man unser Experiment aber trotzdem  nicht, weil so etwas in der Praxis einerseits kaum nachzustellen sein  wird und andererseits auch daheim ohne überwachende Messgeräte nicht  sonderlich zu empfehlen wäre.


aus einem test der e9 reihe


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Crossload-Test besteht das P10 doch mit links. Oder redest du vom E9?


 
Vom P10 redet auch keiner.


----------



## target2804 (18. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vom P10 redet auch keiner.


 Siehe oben.


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

welches soll ich jetzt nehmen?


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

könntet ihr mir bitte nochmal sagen wieso 7970hd besser als 670/680 ist?


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Siehe oben.


 
die Realität ist aber eine andere.



Milock schrieb:


> könntet ihr mir bitte nochmal sagen wieso 7970hd besser als 670/680 ist?


 
Sie ist nicht besser. Es gibt hier kein "besser".


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

und wieso die und nicht 680 z.b.?


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

Die GTX 680 ist zu teuer für das was sie leistet.


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

ok. bluray Laufwerk?


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

andere soundkarte?


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

Milock schrieb:


> ok. bluray Laufwerk?


 
Nimm ein Retail Laufwerk damit du Abspielsoftware hast.



Milock schrieb:


> andere soundkarte?


 
Welche andere?


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail 




ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1


----------



## KaiTorben (18. Dezember 2012)

Vermeide bitte doppelposts, dass wird nivht gerne gesehen


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

KaiTorben schrieb:


> Vermeide bitte doppelposts, dass wird nivht gerne gesehen



Willst Du Mod werden?


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Ach verdammt...


----------



## KaiTorben (18. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nimm ein Retail Laufwerk damit du Abspielsoftware hast.
> 
> 
> 
> Welche andere?



finde das laufwerk nicht?


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ach verdammt...


 
Gleich mal petzen.


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

KaiTorben schrieb:


> Vermeide bitte doppelposts, dass wird nivht gerne gesehen



sorry war vorhin nur mitn handy drin..


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Milock schrieb:


> finde das laufwerk nicht?



Wo willst Du denn bestellen?


----------



## soth (18. Dezember 2012)

Da kann man auch editieren 

Und softy hatte doch Soundkarte und Laufwerk schon gepostet: 





Softy schrieb:


> LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail
> ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

ist des ein Bluray laufwerk sowie zum brennen für bl.? LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail ab €69,89


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Da kann man auch editieren
> 
> Und softy hatte doch Soundkarte und Laufwerk schon gepostet:


 ja hast recht  hab ich nicht gesehen


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Und schon wieder ein Doppelpost  

Ja, mit dem BH10LS38 kannst Du CD's, DVD's und BluRay's lesen und beschreiben.


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wo willst Du denn bestellen?


hardware versand. bzw. geitshald zusammenstellung und dann schauen.
ist das die crucial m4 oder meintet ihr eine andere? will die bestellung heute noch raus hauen 
https://geizhals.de/788215


----------



## KaiTorben (18. Dezember 2012)

Oder die Samsung 840:https://geizhals.de/841502


----------



## ich111 (18. Dezember 2012)

Das ist die mSata version, die ist eher ungeignet.

Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist empfehlenswert

Die 840 ist zu teuer und die normale (nicht Pro) 840 ist nicht flotter, was bei den aktuellen SSDs aber eh kaum eine Rolle spielt: Die fühlen sich alle sehr flott an


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Milock schrieb:


> hardware versand. bzw. geitshald zusammenstellung und dann schauen.
> ist das die crucial m4 oder meintet ihr eine andere? will die bestellung heute noch raus hauen
> https://geizhals.de/788215



Die geht nur, wenn Dein Board einen mSATA Anschluss hat. Ansonsten musst Du die SATA-Variante nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 256GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Die geht nur, wenn Dein Board einen mSATA Anschluss hat. Ansonsten musst Du die SATA-Variante nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 256GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")


die habt ihr mir doch vor paar seiten vorgeschlagen das die besser als die samsung ist oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Die sind beide gleich gut, da wirst Du keinen Unterschied merken. Da kannst Du einfach die günstigere kaufen.


----------



## soth (18. Dezember 2012)

Die sind gleich gut...


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Die sind beide gleich gut, da wirst Du keinen Unterschied merken. Da kannst Du einfach die günstigere kaufen.


die crucial ist billiger also die??

die 840 ist billiger als die 830 und die crucial ist billiger als die anderen beiden.

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)
1 x Crucial m4 SSD 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT256M4SSD2)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Saitek Cyborg V.7 Keyboard, USB, DE (CCB43107G0B2)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
2 x Thermaltake Armor Revo mit Sichtfenster (VO200M1W2N)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200)

ist absicht das paar komponenten doppelt sind schreibt mir bitte was wegkommen sollte


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja, die Crucial ist gut. Die habe ich auch seit knapp einem Jahr. Läuft schnell und macht keine Faxen


----------



## ich111 (18. Dezember 2012)

Deine Wahl, mit keiner der beiden machst du was falsch. Update Kit etc brauchst du übrigens nicht, das ist nur rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Wirf eine Münze oder entscheide nach dem Design


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

Die Crucial und die 830 sind besser als die 840. Die Crucial ist billiger als die 830 = Crucial


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

update kit?
@ Ratracer 008: okey crucial 
und netzteil denk ich mal immer noch 480watt ?
sorry leute aber bin immer noch irgendwie auf 680??


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst auch das Straight Power E9 450Watt nehmen, falls Du auf Kabelmanagment verzichten kannst.


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt Kits, bei denen die 2,5" SSDs so groß wie HDDs (3,5") gemacht werden können, (durch einen Rahmen) damit sie in den HDD Fächern nicht wackeln.


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Es gibt Kits, bei denen die 2,5" SSDs so groß wie HDDs (3,5") gemacht werden können, (durch einen Rahmen) damit sie in den HDD Fächern nicht wackeln.


 


Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst auch das Straight Power E9 450Watt nehmen, falls Du auf Kabelmanagment verzichten kannst.


 ja kann ich ist im tower sowieso drin, aber reichen die 450 watt wirklich aus? da ich preislich im vergleich zu one.de unter 1400€ bin. ginge ja die 680 auch??
ähm sorry leute wegen der ssd hab ich für 20€ mehr das gefunden kennt ihr die? 	
1 x
Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)
lesen: 520MB/s • schreiben: 400MB/s • Random 4K lesen: 80000IOPS • Random 4K schreiben: 36000IOPS • Cache: 256MB ...
95%
25 x [User-Beiträge] 	79	[Lagernd] 	ab 161,16 	[AT]Austriahosting1 x
OCZ Vertex 3 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3-25SAT3-256G)
lesen: 550MB/s • schreiben: 520MB/s • Random 4K lesen: 40000IOPS • Random 4K schreiben: 60000IOPS • Cache: N/A • ...
achso ja solche rahmen sind im tower schon mit drin hab ein video gesehen! 
die crusial ist mir für denn preisunterschied beim schreiben zu langsam. also netzteil und gegebenfalls 680?
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Saitek Cyborg V.7 Keyboard, USB, DE (CCB43107G0B2)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Thermaltake Armor Revo mit Sichtfenster (VO200M1W2N)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200)


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

HDD, SSD, Soundkarte, GraKa, MB, KeyBoard, Kühler und Gehäuse ist 

Wenn du heute bestellen willst, dann nehm das das folgt:
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (ist in Spielen 1-2% langsamer als der 3770k, aber 100€ billiger)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (8GB reichen für Videobearbeitung und Spiele, aktuelle Spiele brauchen alleine nicht mehr als 4GB)
NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (450W hat kein Kabelmanagment und das P10 ist zu teuer)


----------



## Milock (18. Dezember 2012)

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x OCZ Vertex 3 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (VTX3-25SAT3-256G)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail
1 x Saitek Cyborg V.7 Keyboard, USB, DE (CCB43107G0B2)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Thermaltake Armor Revo mit Sichtfenster (VO200M1W2N)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200)
habs im moment so würde gerne i7 behalten.. bei ssd nem ich die OCX außer es gibt andere erfahrungen bei dieser ssd?
graka gerne d< bin im moment bei 1500€ ca. komplet würde aber auch die 680 nehmen? und die 16gb behalten?sowieo p10?


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

I7 ist 100€ rausgeschmissen; die OCZ haben sehr hohe Ausfallsraten => Samsung/Crucial; 16GB braucht man nicht, außer bei professioneller Videobearbeitung; P10 ist ein gutes NT und von mir aus 

Die GTX 680 ist wie der i7 3770k P/L Mist, jeweils 100€ billiger und 2-3% weniger Leistung=> 7970/i5 3570k


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

mh. ich glaubs dir ja aber jetzt wo ich schon soviel geld ausgebe kommts auf die 200€ mehr auch nicht mehr an?


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Doch, weil für 200€ mehr drin ist, als 2-3% beim Prozessor und 2-5% bei der GraKa...


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

mh ok. was wäre ein kompromis mit i7.. und 7970 oder ist das auch nix?
oder anderst rum? wie meinst des mit mehr drin sein?


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Z.B. die Invstition in einen http://geizhals.de/845340 würde mehr bringen...


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Z.B. die Invstition in einen Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland würde mehr bringen...


 
dann könnte ich doch genauso einen alpenföhn k2 nehmen oder?
also gut entweder so:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail
1 x Saitek Cyborg V.7 Keyboard, USB, DE (CCB43107G0B2)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Thermaltake Armor Revo mit Sichtfenster (VO200M1W2N)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200)

oder so:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail
1 x Saitek Cyborg V.7 Keyboard, USB, DE (CCB43107G0B2)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Thermaltake Armor Revo mit Sichtfenster (VO200M1W2N)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200)

i7 wär mir wichtig auf gtx 680 kann ich verzichten. alpenföhn, Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition oder Macho HR-02.
bei denn ssd bin ich auf die 830 wieder gegangen weg von OCZ Vertex 4. bei dem netzteil: wie viel zieht der denn 10000% auf vollast? reichen wirklich die be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) ?
für denn Bildschirm: ich hab bis jetzt nur mit 17 zoll erfahrungen, mir wurde 24 zoll sowieso 27 zogesagt wobei 27 zoll ist es hald wieder gränzwertig weil man immer am hinundherschauen ist der bildschirm steht am ende vom tisch-80 cm breite. was würdet ihr empfehlen diese drei hab ich in der näheren auswahl? ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) ab €161,91 ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) ab €371,76 sowie Samsung SyncMaster S24B370H, 24" ab €189,--
würde morgen vormittag gerne bestellen. Danke für eure und vorallem ratracer008 hilfe


----------



## KaiTorben (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du den i7 brauchst... 
Das mit der SSD ist gut, die Ausfallraten von OCZ's sins sche... schlecht
Und das 480er NT reichr locker, das system wird unter last vlt gut 300 Watt ziehen


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Dir der Aufpreis nicht wehtut, würde ich mir den EKL K2 gönnen, ist ein toller Kühler. Sinnfrei aber toll 

Ich würde den Asus VG278HE kaufen. Einen Monitor nutzt man gerne mal ein paar Jahre, da sollte man nicht sparen. 

Lieber bei der CPU, denn der i7 hat so gut wie keine Vorteile beim Spielen: Test: Intel

Wegen 2% Mehrleistung 100€ mehr ausgeben, lohnt natürlich nicht.


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

also selbst wenn ich den i7-3770k nehme und übertakte würde das 480 netzteil auch noch reichen?
ist der leistungsunterschied von Asus VG278HE zum ASUS VS248H, 24 so groß?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Dezember 2012)

fast gleiches gehäuse, nur 30€ billiger: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I mit Sichtfenster (VN700M1W2N) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Edit: selbst bei einem übertakteten i7 reichen 480 watt vollkommen aus


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

okey dann nehme ich das soll sehr leise sein. Bildschirm?


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Wie Softy sagt, denn sehr hochqualitativen Asus VG278HE


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

okey ich hof die größe bring mich nicht um  mit dem könnte ich auch 3d schauen aber nur mit ner 3d graka oder?


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Für 3D würde ich den ASUS VG278H, 27"  nehmen. Da ist eine 3D Brille dabei und der Infrarot-Sensor für die Brille ist im Monitor integriert.


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

zockst du dann  mit 3d?
so würdes eitz bestellen + bildschirm natürlich?

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC256B)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail
1 x Saitek Cyborg V.7 Keyboard, USB, DE (CCB43107G0B2)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Thermaltake Armor Revo mit Sichtfenster (VO200M1W2N)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

bis auf i7 passt alles oder?


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ich spiele gerne und oft in 3D  Das sollte man vorher aber mal irgendwo ausprobieren, manchen wird schwindelig dabei oder bekommen Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

achso okey. würde da aber die grafikarte viel zum tun haben oder? zum 24 zoll asus ist aber einmänge preisunterschied?


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Den er aber Wert ist 

Und verdammt: Mach 8GB RAM und eine 840 (billiger als die 830 aber dadurch P/L gleich gut)  rein.


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

mh okey. weiße nird mir kommt des so groß vor  sorry aber des lass ich etz so ;P


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Das mit der 830 ist OK, aber 16 GB sind einfach übertrieben. 
Wie sieht's mit dem Monitor aus? Der Asus ist einer der Besten...


----------



## KaiTorben (19. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Das mit der 830 ist OK, aber 16 GB sind einfach übertrieben.
> Wie sieht's mit dem Monitor aus? Der Asus ist einer der Besten...



Ist dovh nicht deni geld, reg dich nicht auf


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Aber ich will ihm helfen und ihm das Beste zusammenstellen...


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

ihr habt ja recht wenne 16gb noch immer haben will bräuchte ichs nur nachträglich einbauen.. welches soll ich dann nehmen?


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Den: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Oder die hier: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

welches jetzt ;D ?


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

Wirf eine Münze.


----------



## KaiTorben (19. Dezember 2012)

Sind beide gut


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

wieso nicht 1x 8gb? dann könnte ich in naher Zukunft bis 32gb aufstocken so nur auf 20gb gesamt?


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Soviel RAM brauchst Du nicht. Bzw. gibt es bis dahin schon DDR4 oder DDR5 RAM


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

stimmt auch wieder also lieber 2x 4gb? oder wäre der Kompromiss 1x 8gb und 1x 4gb? vom selben Hersteller natürlich  würde des gehen?


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

Milock schrieb:


> wieso nicht 1x 8gb? dann könnte ich in naher Zukunft bis 32gb aufstocken so nur auf 20gb gesamt?


 
32GB RAM halt ich für zu wenig.


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Milock schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder also lieber 2x 4gb? oder wäre der Kompromiss 1x 8gb und 1x 4gb? vom selben Hersteller natürlich  würde des gehen?


 
2x4GB ist optimal, weil der RAM dann im Dual-Channel Modus läuft.


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

ja man weiß ja nie was kommt  ja ne im Ernst eitz?


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Milock schrieb:


> ja man weiß ja nie was kommt  ja ne im Ernst eitz?



2x4GB ist optimal, weil der RAM dann im Dual-Channel Modus läuft.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

Oder 2x8 GB kaufen.


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Nur zum Spielen reichen 8GB für die nächsten paar Jahre völlig aus, aber bei den derzeitigen RAM Preisen sind 16GB schon vertretbar.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich überlege auch schon noch mal nachzulegen.


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

achso ok. schau mir nachher denn preisunterschied nochmal an.. sonst bis auf i7 passts oder?
mit dem 27 Zoll asus mit int. 3d kann man auch in 2d nutzen oder?
wie groß ist der Grafikkarten Aufwand von 24 Zoll zu 27Zoll sowie bei 3d die Zeitverzögerung?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja, bis auf den i7 und 16GB Arbeitsspeicher passt das alles soweit 
Nimm den i5  und 8GB RAM !


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja, natürlich kannst Du mit dem Asus Schirm auch 2D spielen.

Zeitverzögerung gibt es bei 3D nicht. Bzw. habe ich keine Ahnung, was du damit meinst


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

okay gut. ich denk sowerd ichs machen. mit dem Bildschirm überleg ich mir noch. ist zum 24 doch ein großer preis unterschied und ob des im vergleich 7970 zu 680 besser ist hab ich bedenken denk mal kommt preislich aufs selbe nur leistung?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Die HD7970 und die GTX680 sind gleich schnell, aber dafür ist die GTX680 100 Euro teurer. Also entweder eine 670 kaufen, die etwas langsamer ist als die 7970 oder gleich eine HD7970 kaufen.


----------



## soth (19. Dezember 2012)

Mit der HD7970 wird das in 3D zocken aber nichts... zumindest nicht mit dem Asus VG278H(E)...


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Mit der HD7970 wird das in 3D zocken aber nichts... zumindest nicht mit dem Asus VG278H(E)...



okay. aber mit dem h schon weil bei dem das 3d integriert ist oder? bei dem anderen natürlich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

AMD nutzt eine andere 3D Technik als Nvidia.


----------



## soth (19. Dezember 2012)

Wie Thres sagte, auch mit dem H wir das nichts...

Hier sind die kompatiblen Monitore: 3D-Desktop-Grafikkarten für Verbraucher


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Wie Thres sagte, auch mit dem H wir das nichts...
> 
> Hier sind die kompatiblen Monitore: 3D-Desktop-Grafikkarten für Verbraucher



achso. also 7970 und denn billigeren 27 Zoll oder denn 24 Zoll. 3D wäre zwar cool brauch ich aber nicht unbedingt


----------



## soth (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn dir 3D nicht so wichtig ist, kannst du getrost zum VG278HE greifen...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Milock schrieb:


> achso. also 7970 und denn billigeren 27 Zoll oder denn 24 Zoll. 3D wäre zwar cool brauch ich aber nicht unbedingt



Also was jetzt ? 
24 oder 27 Zoll oder ganz was anderes ? 3D oder nicht ?


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

wie gesagt bin mir von der Größen Ordnung immer noch nicht sicher. aber jetzt schon 27 Zoll ohne 3d 

vertrau euch da jetzt mal!!


----------



## soth (19. Dezember 2012)

Das Teil hat 27" und 3D, du kannst 3D nur nicht nutzen 
Beim nächsten Grafikkartenkauf, nimmst du dann einfach eine NVIDIA und erfreust dich an der 3D Fähigkeit deines Monitors.


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

jup bis dahin wirds zwar wieder ne Stufe bessere Monitore geben aber ok. nur hof ich der Monitor reist des raus weil wie gesagt der 180€ teuerer als der 24 zoll ist und das geld für ne 680 genauso drin wär?
oder ist der Unterschied von 60hz auf 144 Hz so groß?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Die GTX680 ist 7% schneller als eine GTX670, also nicht zu empfehlen da sie 100 Euro teurer als eine GTX670 ist. Nimm eine GTX670 oder eine HD7970, wobei für 3D halt eine Nvidia Grafikkarte ratsam wäre.
Für 3D sollte es sowieso schon eine GTX690 sein, und die kostet schon 1000 Euro


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Die GTX680 ist 7% schneller als eine GTX670, also nicht zu empfehlen da sie 100 Euro teurer als eine GTX670 ist. Nimm eine GTX670 oder eine HD7970, wobei für 3D halt eine Nvidia Grafikkarte ratsam wäre.
> Für 3D sollte es sowieso schon eine GTX690 sein, und die kostet schon 1000 Euro



 so übertreiben will ma jetzt auch nicht also billigste Alternative, 7970 und denn 27 Zoll in 5-10 Jahren ne andere graka?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

5 bis 10 Jahren ??? Dann wirst du dir denke ich mal einen anderen Monitor kaufen, außerdem einen neuen Prozessor 
Sagen wir mal eher jetzt eine 7970 und in 2 Jahren eine andere Grafikkarte


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

mh okay hatte schon vor dass, das länger hält? denn teueren oder billigen 27 zoller?


----------



## soth (19. Dezember 2012)

Über welche reden wir den hier gerade? Poste die beiden doch einmal...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Die CPU macht vielleicht 5 Jahre mit und die Grafikkarte vielleicht 2 Jahre wenn du durchgängig auf hohen Details spielen willst.
Selbst ein GTX 690 Quad SLi hat in 5 Jahren wahrscheinlich keine Power mehr ...


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

Meine GTX 690 ist jetzt schon zu langsam.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Die CPU macht vielleicht 5 Jahre mit und die Grafikkarte vielleicht 2 Jahre wenn du durchgängig auf hohen Details spielen willst.
> Selbst ein GTX 690 Quad SLi hat in 5 Jahren wahrscheinlich keine Power mehr ...


 
Meinst du mit GTX690 Quad SLI 4xGTX690? Das geht ja offiziell gar nicht.
Das mit der CPU könnte hin hauen, aber ne GraKa sollte wirklich alle 2-3 Jahre aufgerüstet werden.
Ich hätte noch ne Frage, wegen Quad SLI, es gab doch hier im Forum mal n Projekt von jemandem der 5x HD6990 u. eine GTX570 in nen PC pflanzen wollte...nur ich finde den Thread nicht mehr...



Threshold schrieb:


> Meine GTX 690 ist jetzt schon zu langsam.


 
Absolutes Luxusproblem...es geht ja nicht schneller  (außer du nimmst verstärktes Mickroruckeln in Kauf)


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Meinst du mit GTX690 Quad SLI 4xGTX690? Das geht ja offiziell gar nicht.


 
Mit Quad SLI sind 2 GTX 690 gemeint da du nur maximal 4 GPUs zusammenschalten kannst.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Eine GTX690 hat 2 GPU`s. Quad SLi heißt, dass du 4 GPU`s nutzt. Da eine 690 schon 2 hat, kannst du auch nur 2 GTX690 nutzen.
5 Dual Slot Grafikkarten geht nicht, da selbst das RAMPAGE IV Extreme nur 4 Dual Slot-Karten aufnehmen kann.


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Steinigt mich dafür: Test: 2x GeForce GTX 690 im Quad-SLI


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Warum sollen wir dich steinigen ? 
Ich verstehe den Sinn deines Postes nicht 
Bin ich zu dumm oder was ?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Eine GTX690 hat 2 GPU`s. Quad SLi heißt, dass du 4 GPU`s nutzt. Da eine 690 schon 2 hat, kannst du auch nur 2 GTX690 nutzen.
> 5 Dual Slot Grafikkarten geht nicht, da selbst das RAMPAGE IV Extreme nur 4 Dual Slot-Karten aufnehmen kann.



Wetten wir, dass das mal einer hier versucht hat, das war glaube ich der selbe wie mit der Extrem-Wakü, der hatte außerdem ein Board mit 7 Slots! 
Das mit dem Quad SLI war mir eig. schon fast klar


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hardwareluxx ??!

Das ist ein Test zu GTX 690 SLI...


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Steinigt mich dafür: Test: 2x GeForce GTX 690 im Quad-SLI


 
Tests im Luxx kannst du rauchen weil sie da keine Minimum FPS anzeigen.
Völlig unwichtig ob ich 150 FPS schaffe wenn ich ab und wann mal nur 30 hin bekomme. Dann ruckelt es.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Selbst mit diesem Board ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIB8Z0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland geht das nicht. Außerdem: Mehr wie 4 GPU`s geht sowie bei AMD als auch bei nVidia nicht !
Außerdem könntest du mit 5 HD6990 die ganze Turnhalle der örtlichen Schule beheizen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Selbst mit diesem Board ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIB8Z0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland geht das nicht. Außerdem: Mehr wie 4 GPU`s geht sowie bei AMD als auch bei nVidia nicht !
> Außerdem könntest du mit 5 HD6990 die ganze Turnhalle der örtlichen Schule beheizen.


 

Der brauchte das für Berechnungen, u. der Thread hat vor unserer Forenzeit existiert, wow, du hast in der kurzen Zeit so viele sinnvolle Beiträge verfasst, respect 
Das sollte so vor ca. 1,5 Jahren gewesen sein, wie gesagt, es war ein Projekt, bei dem dies versucht wurde, es interessiert mich ja deshalb so brennend, da eig. nicht mehr als 4 GraKas offiziell unterstützt werden.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du Folding @ Home machst kannst du so viele Grafikkarten wie reinpassen einbauen da jede alleine vom Client angesprochen wird.
Kauf dir also eine Wasserkühlung und dann baust du Single GPU Karten daraus und dann baust du 8 Stück ein.


----------



## BlackNeo (19. Dezember 2012)

Mehr wie 4 GPUs geht klar, halt nur nicht unter Consumer-Bertriebssystemen.
Mit Linux und Windows Server hast du keine Begrenzung nach oben hin 

Rein theoretisch könnte man auf ein EVGA SR-X sieben (!!) 690er mit WaKü stecken, die dicken Xeons haben ja pro CPU 40 Lanes (oder werden die Lanes doppelt ganutzt, dass man zwar mit 2 Xeons 80 Lanes hat, abwr effektiv nur 40, weil beide CPUs diw Grakas ansprechen müssen?).


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

Die Xeon auf einem Dual Sockel kommunizieren miteinander. Trotzdem hast du keine doppelten Lanes. Da der Slot ja elektrisch nur 16 zulässt.


----------



## BlackNeo (19. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Die Xeon auf einem Dual Sockel kommunizieren miteinander. Trotzdem hast du keine doppelten Lanes. Da der Slot ja elektrisch nur 16 zulässt.



Ich meinte nur, dass man selbst mit 40 Lanes ja nicht 7 Grakas mit je 8 Lanes anssprechen kannst. Deshalb habe ich gefragt, ob man mit zwei Xeons auch wirklich 2x40 Lanes hast, oder ob jeder Prozessor die Grakas selber anprechen muss.

Aber durch den QPI Link hat man dann richtige 80 Lanes, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

Beide CPUs müssen zu jeder Zeit alle Grafikkarten erreichen können. 
Ob es ausreicht indem sie nur miteinander kommunizieren und nur eine Zugriff darauf hat oder ob sie sich das Board "aufteilen" weiß ich nicht.
Ich habe mich damit noch nie beschäftigt.


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Über welche reden wir den hier gerade? Poste die beiden doch einmal...



»*Festplatten»*CPUs»*Speicher»*PC-Audio»*PC-Video»*Controllerkarten»*Grafikkarten»*Mainboards»*MonitoreTFT 16:9/16:10**ab 18.5"**ab 20"**ab 21.5"**ab 23"**ab 26"**ab 30"TFT 4:3/5:4**unter 17"**ab 17"**ab 19"**ab 20"TouchscreensPublic/Info DisplaysZubehör»*Optische Laufwerke»*Band-/Wechsellaufwerke»*Netzwerk LAN/Modems»*Netzwerk WLAN/Funk»*Eingabegeräte»*Drucker & Scanner»*Bürogeräte»*eBook Reader, PDAs & GPS»*Kabel & Zubehör»*Luftkühlung»*Wasserkühlung»*Gehäuse»*Netzteile & USV»*Case-Modding»*Verbrauchsmaterial»*Speichermedien & Lesegeräte»*RohlingeFragen? Besuchen Sie doch unsere Forum-Rubriken:Hardware-AllgemeinHardware-Tuning

ASUS VG278HE, 27

sowie denn teueren:
»*Festplatten»*CPUs»*Speicher»*PC-Audio»*PC-Video»*Controllerkarten»*Grafikkarten»*Mainboards»*MonitoreTFT 16:9/16:10**ab 18.5"**ab 20"**ab 21.5"**ab 23"**ab 26"**ab 30"TFT 4:3/5:4**unter 17"**ab 17"**ab 19"**ab 20"TouchscreensPublic/Info DisplaysZubehör»*Optische Laufwerke»*Band-/Wechsellaufwerke»*Netzwerk LAN/Modems»*Netzwerk WLAN/Funk»*Eingabegeräte»*Drucker & Scanner»*Bürogeräte»*eBook Reader, PDAs & GPS»*Kabel & Zubehör»*Luftkühlung»*Wasserkühlung»*Gehäuse»*Netzteile & USV»*Case-Modding»*Verbrauchsmaterial»*Speichermedien & Lesegeräte»*RohlingeFragen? Besuchen Sie doch unsere Forum-Rubriken:Hardware-AllgemeinHardware-Tuning

ASUS VG278H, 27


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Du die 3D Brille mit im Lieferumfang haben willst, nimmst Du den VG278H.

Ansonsten den VG278HE.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Dezember 2012)

Der HE ist eine leichte Weiterentwicklung des "H" u. beinhaltet keine 3d Brille, wenn du die Brille nicht brauchst (wegen AMD oder kein Interesse).
HE: Ohne Brille
H: Mit Brille


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

he okay.


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Der ohne E hat aber kein 3D ohne Brille


----------



## soth (19. Dezember 2012)

Der HE doch auch nicht...


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Der HE doch auch nicht...



der h hat eine Brille der he nicht laut geitzhals


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Es ging um die 3D Funktion ohen Brille und die gibt es nicht


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Es ging um die 3D Funktion ohen Brille und die gibt es nicht



achso D Wort Witz!! also kann ich nachher bestellen? hab vorhin mal geschaut bei der Wunschliste sind es Ca. 4-6 verschiedene Anbieter...?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Poste nochmal die aktuelle Konfiguration, für den letzten Feinschliff  
Ich würde nur bei einem Händler (vorzugsweise MF und HWV) bestellen, so spart man sich die Versandkosten.


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Poste nochmal die aktuelle Konfiguration, für den letzten Feinschliff
> Ich würde nur bei einem Händler (vorzugsweise MF und HWV) bestellen, so spart man sich die Versandkosten.


mf.....?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

MF steht für den Onlineshop Mindfactory, HWV steht für den Onlineshop Hardwareversand.de  Beide Shops sind sehr günstig.


----------



## soth (19. Dezember 2012)

*M*ind*f*actory

@Ratracer008
Natürlich gibt es 3D ohne Brillen...


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Den: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deut
> denn 8gb. as denke mal
> 
> 1 x [URL="http://geizhals.de/686480"]Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> ...


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2012)

Der Macho oder der Brocken reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Sieht gut aus  Kannst Du so bestellen.

Wenn Du 3D mit der AMD Karte spielen willst, kannst Du hier mal nach einem Monitor schauen: Recommended 3D Displays


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

schau ich nachher drüber denk aber darauf verzichte ich.. wenn dann 680 und ASUS VG278H, 27.

aber normal nird bin so bei ca. 1700-1900 €


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Keine GTX680 !!!

Die GTX670 ist genau lächerliche 7% langsamer als die GTX680 und kostet 100 Euro weniger. Die GTX680 hat ein sehr schlechtes P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Keine GTX680 !!!
> 
> Die GTX670 ist genau lächerliche 7% langsamer als die GTX680 und kostet 100 Euro weniger. Die GTX680 hat ein sehr schlechtes P/L Verhältnis.



das warn scherz. ich lass so 
würdet ihr dann davon abraten die i7 zu ubertakten oder nicht?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja, warum nicht. Solange das Overclocking in einem angenehmen Verhältnis aus Vcore und Takt bleibt, ist alles in Ordnung. 4.2 GHz sind nur sehr sehr selten ein Problem.


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Mit einem guten Kühler geht der i7 gut bis ~4,5GHz.


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

okay. besser gleich am Anfang oder kann ich das jederzeit machen?


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Im Moment reicht der i7 @stock zum Spielen völlig aus. Wenn Du es jetzt aber ausprobieren willst, spricht nichts dagegen (außer der Garantieverlust )


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Dezember 2012)

Das kannst du jederzeit machen, hier im Forum gibt es auch extra ein sehr ausführliches How To von der8auer. Das wird schon


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

achso okay. danke für eure schnelle Hilfe wenn alles da ist und zusammengebaut, bios mäßig bzw.
in welchen schritten sollte ich dann vorgehen? & vorsichtshalber aucb beim zusammenbau? 


ihr seit Spitze ;D


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Bei Zusammenbau ist die Reihenfolge weitgehend egal. Ich würde allerdings mit der Backplate anfangen und ein fertig bestücktes MB in das Gehäuse einbauen. Das NT soll natürlich erst an das Netz angeschlossen werden, wenn alles passt.

Bei einer SSD im BIOS AHCI anschalten und dann einfach von der Windows Installations-CD booten. 

Schön wäre, wenn du Bilder vom fertigen PC hier reinstellst.


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

okay. mal schaun :O 
hatte ich sowieso vor


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Zum Zusammenbau: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

und/oder How to build a computer - YouTube


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Und wegen der SSD: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Zum Zusammenbau:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/156726-how-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html
> 
> und/oder How to build a computer - YouTube



okay freu mich wenns alles da ist und läuft


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Viel Spaß beim Zusammenbau!

Und die Bilder nicht vergessen...


----------



## Milock (19. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Zusammenbau!
> 
> Und die Bilder nicht vergessen...



Danke  natürlich nicht!


----------



## Softy (20. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Und wegen der SSD: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html



Das kannst Du Dir sparen. Windows 7 macht alles automatisch, wenn eine SSD erkannt wird.


----------



## Milock (20. Dezember 2012)

Mit welchen Programmen kann ich denn pc testen ob Kühlung ect. alles passt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. Dezember 2012)

Mit Prime95 kannst du alle Kerne zu 100% auslasten, die Temperatur liest du mit CoreTemp aus. Für die Grafikkarte nimmst du FurMark, das hat eine integrierte Temperaturanzeige. Du kannst auch mal den 3D Mark 11 drüberlaufen lassen.


----------



## Milock (20. Dezember 2012)

okey. schreib dann die Werte rein obs so passt.


----------



## Softy (20. Dezember 2012)

Bis 70°C ist OK für die CPU, bis 90°C für die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Ratracer008 (20. Dezember 2012)

*Alles* macht Win7 nicht automatisch! 

In dem Thread geht es darum, die Lebenszeit einer SSD zu verlängern und mehr Performance rauszuholen. Und das unter Win*7*


----------



## Milock (20. Dezember 2012)

achso okay. Danke


----------



## Milock (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Erstmal nochn Gutes neues Jahr!

leider hat hardwareversand liefer schwierigkeiten beim Tower!

hof diese Woche kommts endlich,
Auf Grund der langen Wartezeit und Langeweile hab ich mich derweil mit dem zusammenbau & Co. befasst.
Und für zwei fragen fand ich keine guten antworten im netz..

1. was muss ich im bios alles einstellen?
1.2. updaten ect..

2. die Wärmeleitpaste aufstreichen oder in der mitte nur nen klecks machen?


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

1. Im Bios solltest Du nur kontrollieren, ob der Storage Mode auf AHCI steht und ggf. einstellen. Und die Bootreihenfolge musst Du einstellen.

1.2. Ein BIOS Update ist nur erforderlich, wenn es im Betrieb zu Problemen kommt.

2. Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander, kannst Du so oder so machen. Wenn Du die WLP verstreichst, kannst Du die richtige Menge etwas besser einschätzen, es kommt aber leichter zu kleinen Lufteinschlüssen.  Unterschied macht es aber in der Kühlleistung nicht wirklich. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich es so machen: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NydheeIDhwE

Die Schicht darf aber ruhig noch etwas dünner sein.


----------



## Milock (8. Januar 2013)

ok danke


----------



## Milock (13. Januar 2013)

so Rechner ist zusammengebau 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genauere Fotos stell ich noch rein 

Jetzt hab ich hier:
http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/SSD_Performance_optimieren

gelesen das man wenn ich zwei partitionen machen will einen bereich freilassen soll, beim partitionieren und formatieren werden mir Programme vorgeschlagen, kann ich des nicht gleich unter der win 7 Installation machen?  und und und.

Jetzt hät mich auch noch interessiert wie weit diese Seite noch aktuell ist und was ich für die Lebensdauer und Leistung bei der ssd noch machen kann? ect. könnt ihr bitte ne schnelle und kurze Antwort geben in welchen schritten ich vorgehen soll und wad sinvoll ist und was nicht?

Danke scho mal im vorraus


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

Freut mich, dass der Zusammenbau gut geklappt hat 

Im Prinzip solltest Du nur vor der Windows Installation im BIOS schauen, dass AHCI ausgewählt ist. Dann ganz normal Windows installieren. Windows 7 macht alles automatisch, wenn eine SSD erkannt wird (z.B. Defragmentierung deaktivieren).

Du kannst dann noch 1x dieses Tool verwenden: SSD Tweaker - Download - CHIP Online Mehr brauchst Du dann nicht machen.


----------



## Milock (13. Januar 2013)

sollte ich die Auslagerunsdaten verschieben?
Windows 7 & SSD: Auslagerungsdatei verschieben


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

Öhm, nein. Das wäre sinnfrei, denn der Witz der SSD ist ja, dass Windows im Bedarfsfall schneller auf die Auslagerungsdatei zugreifen kann 

Wegen der Schreibzugriffe brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen, auf die SSD kannst Du problemlos mehrere Hundert Terabyte schreiben. Hier schreibt eine Samsung SSD sogar schon über 4000 Terabyte: SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm - Page 208


----------



## Milock (14. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Öhm, nein. Das wäre sinnfrei, denn der Witz der SSD ist ja, dass Windows im Bedarfsfall schneller auf die Auslagerungsdatei zugreifen kann
> 
> Wegen der Schreibzugriffe brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen, auf die SSD kannst Du problemlos mehrere Hundert Terabyte schreiben. Hier schreibt eine Samsung SSD sogar schon über 4000 Terabyte: SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm - Page 208



ok. Hab mir hald genau deswegen gedanken gemacht und wollte daher wissen wie aktuell das ganze noch ist. schreib später noch rein was ich gemacht habe.. Dank dir


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2013)

Damit Du keinen Doppelpost machen musst :

Es ist so gut wie unmöglich, eine SSD "totzuschreiben", wenn es eine System- oder Spieleplatte ist. Denn da wird fast ausschließlich gelesen.


----------



## Milock (14. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Softy schrieb:


> Damit Du keinen Doppelpost machen musst :
> 
> Es ist so gut wie unmöglich, eine SSD "totzuschreiben", wenn es eine System- oder Spieleplatte ist. Denn da wird fast ausschließlich gelesen.



okey  verstanden!
geht ja, aber nicht ausschließlich wieviel ich max draufsschreiben kann sondern, das die ssd so schnell wie möglich bleibt.

1.	AHCI- Geräte-Manager
2.	Nach dem Neustart des PC wird nun die Win7 Installation vom Datenträger gestartet und auf die erstellte Partition installiert. Nach der Installation müssen nun eventuell noch weitere Services geändert werden.
•	ReadyBoost
•	Superfetch
•	Prefetcher
•	Boot-Time Defragmentierung
Dazu öffnen wir den Registry Editor (Dazu gibt man "regedit" in das Suchfenster aus und wählt den entsprechenden Eintrag aus) und navigieren zu dem Eintrag 
"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\ PrefetchParameters".
Die beiden Einträge "EnablePrefetcher" sowie "EnableSuperfetch" ändern wir gegebenfalls auf 0 (Null). Im Startmenü "services.msc" eingeben und "Enter" drücken.Den Dienst „Readyboost" suchen, doppelklick auf den Namen ausführen, den Starttyp von "Automatisch" auf "Deaktiviert" setzen und mit "OK" bestätigen.Ist der Dienst nicht vorhanden, ist Readyboost bereits deaktiviert.
3.	Defragmentieren deaktivieren!
4.	Um die Bootoptimierung zu deaktivieren, ändern wir folgenden Registryschlüssel:
"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Dfrg\BootOp timizeFunction" auf den Wert "No" setzen.

so hab ich jetzt gemacht schreib noch die schreibwerte rein.

beim bewegen der fenster ruckelts noch leicht, daher hab ich mir gedacht das ich entwas zum installieren vergessen habe.


----------



## Milock (16. Januar 2013)

ist etz absichtlich ah doppelpost weils ah bisl abschweift.
Ah Freund von mir hat sich an Pc bei Hardwareversand bestellt und gleich zusammenbauen lassen. 
Jetzt ist der Rechner gekommen aber die haben aus Transportgründen nur denn Intel Standart kühler eingebaut.
Er hat das gleiche mainboard wie ich ne I5, ein gutes Gehäuse ect. wie groß wäre der Unterschied mitn Brocken als Cpu-Kühler? ähnlich wie bei mir die gängigsten Spiele sollten normal/super laufen  und zeichenprogramme.. evt. später übertakten.

und natürlich den vorherigen post 
zudem mit welchen Programm kann ich mir die momentane Netzteil- Leistung anzeigen lassen? 
und die cpu temperatur?
Außerdem hab ich mit der mmo 7
maus ein Software Problem, der alte Laptop hat die maus mit der Software erkannt und ich könnte sie programmieren, beim neuen Rechner erkennt er die maus nicht nur die Tastatur( selber hersteller)
Danke für eure schnellen antworten will zocken


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

Milock schrieb:


> Er hat das gleiche mainboard wie ich ne I5, ein  gutes Gehäuse ect. wie groß wäre der Unterschied mitn Brocken als  Cpu-Kühler? ähnlich wie bei mir die gängigsten Spiele sollten  normal/super laufen  und zeichenprogramme.. evt. später übertakten.


 

Im Moment reicht der i5 @stock schon sehr gut aus, da merkt man keinen Unterschied beim Spielen, ob die CPU übertaktet ist oder nicht.



Milock schrieb:


> zudem mit welchen Programm kann ich mir die momentane Netzteil- Leistung anzeigen lassen?
> und die cpu temperatur?
> Außerdem hab ich mit der mmo 7
> maus ein Software Problem, der alte Laptop hat die maus mit der Software  erkannt und ich könnte sie programmieren, beim neuen Rechner erkennt er  die maus nicht nur die Tastatur( selber hersteller)
> Danke für eure schnellen antworten will zocken



- Die Netzteil-Leistung kannst Du gar nicht anzeigen, da müsstest Du schon ein Stromverbrauchsmessgerät verwenden.

- Für die CPU- und andere Temperaturen kannst Du Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP Online nehmen.

- Hast Du die neueste Versio der Maus Software? Hast Du mal einen anderen USB-Port probiert.


----------



## Milock (16. Januar 2013)

ok dann lass ichs so 
achso okey.
ok hab ich gemacht schau soweit gut aus, nur die ssd temperatur macht mir sorgen?
eigentlich scho schaue nochmal.


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

Das mit der SSD ist sicher ein Auslesefehler. Du kannst ja mal einen Finger auf die SSD halten und schätzen, ob die Temperatur hinkommt


----------



## Milock (16. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Das mit der SSD ist sicher ein Auslesefehler. Du kannst ja mal einen Finger auf die SSD halten und schätzen, ob die Temperatur hinkommt



okey . hab heute Vormittag angefangen battlefield zu updaten dabei hat sich der Rechner 2 mal auf standbye geschalten. wie kann ich das abstellen? was ist wegn graka Treiber und denn 3d Mark Auswertung?


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

Schau mal unter Systemsteuerung --> Energieoptionen, da kann man das einstellen.


----------



## Milock (16. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Schau mal unter Systemsteuerung --> Energieoptionen, da kann man das einstellen.



okey 
und graka?


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

Der 3dmark Wert ist OK. Den neuesten Grafiktreiber kannst Du auf der AMD Homepage runterladen.


----------



## Milock (16. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Der 3dmark Wert ist OK. Den neuesten Grafiktreiber kannst Du auf der AMD Homepage runterladen.



ok gut danke,  schaue nochmal 

ist anscheinend schon der aktuelleste.
hab mal denn Leistungsindex durchlaufen lassen was sagt ihr zu diesen Werten?


----------

